# The "Haydn" Forum



## Eszterhaza

2014 marks the fifteenth year of the 'Haydn' Forum/Listserv .

This is the place to discuss all things 'Haydn', and related composers.

Founded in 1999, it serves as a friendly meeting place for anyone wanting to discuss Joseph Haydn's life and music, recordings, and contemporary composers.

Classical music enthusiasts, musicians, and scholars are all welcome.

To join, please visit

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Haydn ,

or subscribe via e-mail at

[email protected] .

Kind regards,

Brad

Bradley S. Tenan, MLS 
'Haydn' Group Moderator


----------

